# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Anmeldung Dowhill Staatsmeisterschaft Schladming

## noox

Von 12. bis 14. Juli 2013 finden die Österreichischen Dowhill Staatsmeisterschaften in Schladming statt.

Anmeldung unter: www.bikeparkplanai.at/2013/al...erschaft-2013/

Wer ist dabei?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

Vorgesehen wäre a mal.
Weiss zufällig jemand ob man auch noch vor Ort zahlen kann oder muss mans vorher schon überweisen?
danke

----------


## WendiH.

Ich auch!!
Nennschluss: ist 11. Juli 2013
Du kannst es direkt dort auch bezahlen jedoch kommen dan 15 Euro Nachnenngebühr dazu!!
Nachnennung: bis 13. Juli 12:00

----------


## noox

Übrigens: Hab nochmals  nachgefragt: Für Nicht-Lizenz-Fahrer kommt noch wie üblich der Tagespass (=Versicherung) dazu, der vor Ort zu bezahlen ist. Der Tagespass gilt aber nur für Österreicher. Für Ausländische Fun-Class-Fahrer wir eine eigene Versicherung angeboten - zum ähnlichen Preis.

----------


## noox

Werd voraussichtlich auch dabei sein.

----------


## bighit75

Best Whip Contest im Bikepark Planai

----------


## noox

Noch ein paar Infos zum Whip Contest: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/73...chladming.html

----------

